# Transfer the files from a floppy disk to a cd



## major82 (Apr 24, 2007)

I copied all the files that I wish to transfer to the desktop. Then I inserted a CD-R in drive E. I clicked copy on the file on the desktop and paste on the cd. I received a dialog box saying: Error Copying File or folder. Cannot create or replace Xmas List for 2006: access is denied. Make sure the disc is not full or write-protected and that the file is not currently in use. At the same time the screen showed copying Xmas List for 2006.xls from Desktop to E:\ , however, data was not being shown as transferring from one folder to another folder. Therefore, I cannot find any data on the CD-R. Please help.

The CD-R disk is brand new. The Xmas file was not currently in use!
My OS is windows ME.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

major82 said:


> My OS is windows ME.


It has been a number of years since I've worked with Windows ME, but I think it does not have built-in support for burning CD-Rs. You need a separate program to burn files to a CD-R.


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

you can't simply cut/paste data to a cd as it it were a hard drive (well you can but you have to be using an application such as INCD ..you have to actually burn it. I would suggest searching the net for a freeware application that is compatible with window me.

You can go to This page for more information and a list of a few applications that should work with your operating system.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Only ones I know of right now. I use Deepburner n my 98SE.

CD/DVD Authoring Programs
ONGD - FREE - Deepburner - - - http://www.deepburner.com
LAST - FREE - BurnAtOnce --- http://www.burnatonce.net
ONGD - FREE - Burrrn --- http://www.burrrn.net/?page_id=4


----------



## major82 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you for your prompt response. Question?: I have Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 4\Create CD on my desktop. Could this program be used to accomplish my goal? If so, how would I go about achieveing my objective?
Thank you


----------

